# Baked Goats Cheese Log with Prawns and Basil



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 sheets of fillo pastry, thawed
1 clove of garlic crushed
10 fresh bail leaves finely chopped
1 oz of pine nuts
1 tbslp of grape seed oil
2 oz of grated parmesan cheese
1 oz chopped prawn meat
2 pieces of goat cheese
1 oz of butter

Mix the garlic and basil with a pinch of salt. In a food processor process the pine nuts and add the grape seed oil to the basil/garlic mixture. Stir in the parmesan and prawns. Cut each sheet of fillo dough in half and place a cube of goats cheese in the center. Spon over the basil mixture. Brush edges of pastry with melted butter and wrap up to form a package. Place on baking sheet and brush with more melted butter and bake at 400 degs for about 20 mins. serve warn with fresh salad greens of you choice.


----------

